# New Rabbit not eating much; Won't take Treats?



## Annetters (Apr 5, 2013)

I got a new bunny yesterday, and it was a 3 hour drive home. He also got introduced to my other bunny and we started bonding them yesterday. However, he doesn't seem to be eating much. He ate some hay and drank, and he had a few poops, but they seem smaller than my other rabbits, despite the new one being larger. 

Also, the new rabbit doesn't seem interested in treats? Not even if I leave them on the ground! He was offered raisins, cheerios, romaine lettuce (not a treat, I know, but our first bunny loves it and acts as if its a treat!), and even BANANA and he didn't want ANY! We mixed in his old pellets with the new ones, and I think he might have eaten a few/? but I'm not sure.  
We feed the bunnies oxbow. 

Should I be worried, or is he just stressed out? Should I stop bonding them/stressing him out more while he settles in?


Both rabbits are male, and neutered. The new one is a holland lop? Or so we were told... but he seems larger than one should be.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm no expert, so take this with a grain of salt, but I'd bet the stress of the long car ride coupled with a new environment have the new guy feeling out of sorts. Throw in the stress of a bonding experience and it would make it that much tougher. Maybe let the new bun settle in quietly for a few days and see if his appetite comes back. And maybe leave him on his old pellets and hay for a week or so before blending them with the new brand?

Again, just my opinions...I'm sure someone with much more experience can add or correct.

Good luck!!


----------



## ladysown (Apr 5, 2013)

too much too soon.

rabbit has been subjected to/some background: 
1. Treats. Many people simply feed a balanced diet of good quality pellets. He may not have any idea what treats are.
2. new home. new place, new smells, this can be quite disconcerting to some rabbits.
3. new rabbit. ACK! someone rabbity to get used to....my poor immune system may not be able to handle this!
4. long car ride. Some rabbits do not do car rides well.

Rabbit needs
1. some quiet time to chill out and realize life is safe here too.
2. at least two days on his regular diet before anything new is offered him.
3. time away from another rabbit to let him relax and to help ensure his immune system is functioning well. Seriously...quarantine is a GOOD thing.

Holland lops vary in size from 2 - 6 lbs. SHOW WEIGHT is 3-4 lbs, but that doesn't mean they don't have the over and under weights happening.


----------



## JBun (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't feed any sugary or starchy foods, take pellets away and feed unlimited grass hay(non grain kind). With his poops looking small, he may be experiencing a gut slow down and may be getting GI stasis. Hay and leafy greens(green leafy lettuce, cilantro, parsley) are the best things when this happens. Sugars will only make it worse. He may just be stressed being in a new home. I would stop the bonding for now, you can put their cages next to each other though, unless that seems to make him uncomfortable and stress him, and handle him as little as possible. Just give him some time to settle in, but keep an eye on his poops and hay consumption. You'll want to keep his litter box cleaned out each day, so that you will know if there are any fresh poops. Also offer a water dish if he only has a bottle, as rabbits usually drink better from a dish. Make sure he's drinking too, as moisture is very important to get the gut moving again. If there's stomach gurgling, teeth grinding, eye squinting, or he's sitting hunched up, changing positions frequently, or seems to be uncomfortable, then his stomach probably hurts from gas pains. Giving simethicone will help. Give 1cc (20mg/ml) every hour for 3 hours, then every 3-8 hours as needed. Also if you have metacam for your rabbit on hand, then that will help as well. Just make sure to give the appropriate dosage. 

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html


----------



## majorv (Apr 5, 2013)

Did the previous owners feed him leafy greens/veggies? If not, then you'll create more problems starting him on them suddenly. Personally, I'd make sure he had plenty of hay and water, and a small amount of his old pellets for now. Go slow transitioning to new foods.


----------



## Annetters (Apr 6, 2013)

Update: Thank you for the advice! Rather than mixing his pellets, I've just been giving him his old ones and holding off on stressing him out too much. His poops seem larger now and he's been eating fine, though he still doesn't seem to want treats. I did find one cecal, but no others. He's also eating a ton of hay. I'll let him settle in more before adding more things to his diet. Thanks again!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 8, 2013)

I would always keep a new bunny away from others for at least a week, then do gradual introductions. In fact, when moving (or going on trips to new places), I think it's best to put the bunny in its new place, fill the food and water bowls that are appropriate, turn the lights off and shut the door, and let them be alone for several hours without even people bothering them. Good to know it was just stress.


----------

